# New to Mass



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hey, guys. I'm new to Mass and I was hoping someone could please explain to me the way civil service works here. I want to take the Municipal Police exam and I'm being told that the next one isn't until july of 2007. Is there just one test that covers the whole state? In NY each county holds it's own test. I'm kinda confused.


----------



## Sgt Jack (Aug 17, 2003)

First off welcome to the board....HRD gives the police exam for civil service towns once every two years..often in April or May...they alternate years with the Fire Exam....It is a state wide exam and covers many communities under civil service also keep in mind that they're are many towns that are non civil service and have their own hiring process....Things to keep in mind with trying to get a job here under civil service...VETs get preference over non vets and residency plays a big role as does your exam score..search around on the board and you can get some good info...


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Hey Mdaz75 Welmone to Massachusetts. Now, if you know what's good for you and you really want to be a P.O.............MOVE!!!!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

http://www.mass.gov/csc/ 
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdmodulechunk&&L=1&L0=Home&sid=Ehrd&b=terminalcontent&f=cs_cs_onlineapplication&csid=Ehrd

The above two links will answer most of your questions. But the quick answer Civil Circus cover most of Mass. You can search Masscops for a list of Non-civil services towns. Some towns that aren't are Groveland and surrounding towns, Ayer, Bolton, etc.

If you are already a PO try one of the surrounding states for employment. Unlike other states where they actively recruit officers, there is a line waiting outside every PD trying to get hired. You may have to dod what most of the other mass hopefuls do, get a job at a college til C.S. calls your number. Good luck.


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

I've seen Campus and UMass PO positions advertised, but it seems as though they require academy training to be considered. Can I go to an academy without being hired first? If so, where? How? How Much does it cost? Man, I've got enough questions to keep you guys plenty busy. I was taking CS exams in NY and just before I moved here I was canvassed by Syarcuse PD and a couple of its suburbs. My plans to move here were already salidified so I, regretfully, had to pass them up. Now I feel like I'm screwed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

I hope ur not a yankees fan!


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

At 31 your starting to get close to the CS age limit


----------



## snapdog (Oct 8, 2005)

My advice....move back to NY!


----------



## Mortal knight (Jun 17, 2003)

The basic answer is NO you can't go to anacademy prior to hire. There are some ways around that, but since you are new to Mass and have no connection, its the long route for you.

Some PDs and college PDs will hire you without the academy. What are your qualifications?
College degree? prior experience? certifications? \

Since you are 31yo, most towns aren't going to touch you. C/S has a 32yo cut off. Agian try NH, RI, ME, VT 

Some may not agree w/ me but apply apply apply to as many PDs as you can find 
Bostonworks. com has a few College PDs
Careerbuilders.com has lots of security jobs

Do you know any cops who can get you a joblisting off CJIS? LOTS of dispatch jobs!!!!

there is also the auxiliary route, they will sponser you to a reseve academy, but its all out of pocket for YOU!


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

All I have is an assiciates in CJ. I'm currently involved in the selection process for a corrections job. Will that help my any or is it a waste of time? I live in Worcester so I'll contact the PD about the auxilliary police. I don't care what the academy costs.......I just want to freakin get there! Thanks for your help everyone. I'm gonna go bang my head on the wall a few times and get back to my hopeless search.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Go to New Hampshire, it's only about an hour or less from Worcester.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

If you get hired with the state corrections I believe you still may be eligible since you are in the CS system. Also there are many municipalities with no lower age limit.


----------

